# Tex ~ I shaved him! Before & After ~ Critique pleaes?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't decide if I like him better with hair... or without. LOL I  him so much it doesn't matter! If you didn't know better, you would think I switched goats. :laugh: I shaved him more our of necessity with our heat, but thought I'd post to see what other people think of him. He can do know wrong here so to me he's perfect. You wont hurt my feelings. No critiquing my crappy shaving job. Someone should have warned me just how hard it is to shave a 12lb squirming kid! At least my 15lb dogs "stay" !!

Here he is before I went clipper happy on him:

















And here he is tonight:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Shannon,

He is beautiful. You did a fine job. :hi5: I was expecting something like "Bill the cat" by your description. From what I see he has a nice brisket, a nice level topline and nice rear leg angulation. He also had nice straight legs, front and rear (hard to find in Nigerians). Nice sharp withers. He's a keeper for sure. :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...what a cutie! 

I think once he matures, he should have a nice looking topline. He's a bit downhill now, but that's not uncommon for growing kids to look like that.
Withers look pretty nice. He could be longer bodied.
Nice straight legs, good rear leg angulation.
Rump looks ok, I think it could be more level and longer. A little hard to see cause of his tail.
Brisket could be nicer. Neck is nice and long, but looks to be set a little off...may be because of the brisket issue.
Looks to have good toe placement.

He looks like a great buck prospect to me...if his dam's udder is nice...i'd say this guy has a lot of potential. :thumb:


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

you cant ask for much better than that!


----------

